# Our New Puppy!!!



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Watch Paisley grow up!!*

We adopted Paisley at 6 weeks old, (Not something I agree with, but we didn't have another choice.) She is said to be 1/2 bull mastiff, and part pitbull and mini pincher, (I don't know if I believe that part, lol.) I started this thread to document her growth. Paisley is my fiance and I's first puppy. We are going to do everything we can to make sure she is a happy, healthy, and well-socialized adult dog.

This is the christmas present I have wanted since I was a little girl. I'm so in love already. 

ETA: We found out that Paisley's father was actually purebred English Mastiff, not bull mastiff. Her mother was 3/4 pit, and 1/4 min pin, according to owner. They said her father was nearly 200 pounds, and mom was 25. I'm not sure how that worked, lol, but I guess it was an "oops" litter. Interesting to see how big she'll be...


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

She is 1/2 bullmastiff, and part pit and mini pincher, believe it or not!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

On christmas day, Paisley had a little incident while trying to play with my boss's cat. She got scratched in the corner of her eye, so to be safe, we took her to the emergency vet. 200$ later, we have some of the most expensive ointment available, (lol!) 

She went from 6.8 lbs at 6 weeks to 8.8 pounds at 7.

Happy 7 weeks today!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

She is adorable!!! That's a lot for a scratch,lol.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*



momtolabs said:


> She is adorable!!! That's a lot for a scratch,lol.


Thanks! The cat actually ripped her third eyelid almost completely off, so I figured it was worth a trip to the vet lol.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

What a cute puppy! And part Min Pin with those other two breeds in there....I guess the Min Pin was the mom? Sorry I'm trying to visualize that part in my head....maybe I'll stop that, lol. It'll be cool to see Paisley grow.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Smooshie-faced puppy!!!!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a cute puppy! And part Min Pin with those other two breeds in there....I guess the Min Pin was the mom? Sorry I'm trying to visualize that part in my head....maybe I'll stop that, lol. It'll be cool to see Paisley grow.


Aww thank you! I think daddy was full Bull Mastiff, and mom was part Pitbull part Min Pin... Hard to picture, lol. I'm thinking of investing in a DNA test in the future.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

That adorable smooshy faaaaaaaace  

Do you have pics of the mom or?


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Oh my goodness, Paisley is adorable! :3


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*



CrimsonAccent said:


> That adorable smooshy faaaaaaaace
> 
> Do you have pics of the mom or?


Not currently, but I bet my mom could get some! (We got Paisley from my mom's business partner's brother.)


----------



## missy_the_maltese (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

omg so cutee!!!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Paisley will be 9 weeks old on Sunday. She weighs 12 pounds now, and is starting to become a real brat, lol. She has sooo much energy. Tomorrow is our first puppy play class, so I'm really excited to take pics!!

This is her sleeping with my fiance. 








My favorite.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*


head tilt queen


----------



## Mac222 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

She looks lovely!!!
Congrats and the best of luck with her!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

aaawwwwwwww!!!!!!!! What a cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Not the best quality, since the lighting was really weird inside, but got some funny action shots! Paisley is 9.5 weeks and 14 pounds already!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

Had some fun playing in the snow today. Too bad it's been bitterly cold lately. It's hard to take her out for long.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Threads like this almost make me miss having a puppy ----- almost


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Threads like this almost make me miss having a puppy ----- almost


I was just thinking the same thing. Those ears are too cute!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

d_ray said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Those ears are too cute!


Lol, I don't blame you... They're very very cute, but a LOT of work. I'm so so glad my parents never got me a puppy when I was a kid. It really wouldn't have been fair to the puppy. Not really the type of responsibility a kid can handle. I'm glad they waited.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Your pup is ADORABLE


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Your pup is ADORABLE


Thank you!!  I'm smitten with her


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

Every morning when she wakes up, she looks bigger and bigger. She's starting to really mature in her face. Only two accidents this week! And they were because she got so excited when daddy came home, lol. She's doing really really well with housetraining. Starting to warm up to other dogs. In her puppy play class on sunday, she made friends with a 10 week old Siberian Husky puppy. They looked soooo cute taking turns biting eachother's ears, lol.

Sorry for poor photo quality. These were taken from video stills.


Playing with Catherine:





Chasing Daddy:


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

Up to 16.2 pounds... Ahh!!!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

Paisley went to doggy daycare for the first time yesterday and today. These are some photos taken by the staff.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

After driving to puppy play group, and realizing it was closed due to the 4+ inches of snow, (and counting!) My fiance and I, along with two other puppies who showed up, decided to drive to a local dog park and let the pups play, instead of just going home. It was soo nice to see Paisley actually playing instead of hiding behind our legs. She's starting to come out of her shell more and more every day.

We were joined by 12 week old Golden Retriever puppy Luke, 7 1/2 month old Italian Water Dog, Loki; and later joined by a passerby with an 8 yr old lab named Red.









Got this gem, lol


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

She's so stinking cute. She reminds me of a baby jasmine.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

She's growing so stinking fast. Up to 21 pounds now, and just turned 13 weeks today.
She's turning into a pretty amazing dog, I have to admit. At times it's very frustrating. When she's in a hyper mood, she can be a real PITA. But, she's about 80% house trained, sleeps on the bed, (All night, no accidents,) and is doing really well with the other dogs/puppies she's meeting.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

Took her to meet my horse Sonny for the first time. She was a little leery of her big brother.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

She's sooooooooo cute! Can see that little bit of Evil Puppy in her eyes now and then...I know that look :becky:

I think that is the same daycare Bella goes to! PADD?


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

BellaPup said:


> She's sooooooooo cute! Can see that little bit of Evil Puppy in her eyes now and then...I know that look :becky:
> 
> I think that is the same daycare Bella goes to! PADD?


Yes!!!!! It is! Small world!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Does she happen to have any shar - pei in her? There are a few pictures where I could swear she was the spitting image of one.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww she's so cute! I love those puppy wrinkles.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

paintsnquarterhorses said:


> Yes!!!!! It is! Small world!


hahaha! That's funny!! I love them there...awesome people  Bella is sleeping it off now...LOL


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

missc89 said:


> Does she happen to have any shar - pei in her? There are a few pictures where I could swear she was the spitting image of one.



I know her parents, so I don't believe so!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is too cute!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

How is it possible that she keeps getting cuter.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Paisley says, "I'm almost 5 months old now and weigh 33 pounds!"


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

P.S. My tail is changing colors!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

She's so pretty!!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*



Sibe said:


> She's so pretty!!


Thank you Sibe!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

She's has the cutest face wrinkles <3


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*



jade5280 said:


> She's has the cutest face wrinkles <3


Aww thanks! Lol! Its so funny when she plays with other puppies and they start nipping on eachother, they always go for the wrinkles!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Such a sweetie-pie cutie-face!!! :becky:


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

shes adorable, love her eyes.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

So adorable! Such a sweet face!


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

great pics. Love seeing a dog grow up in a thread


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

I love her forehead wrinkles SO MUCH! I just want to squish her face and kiss it all over.


----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Paisley is such a cute little one when she was just 6 weeks old and now she is already so beautiful while growing each day. I love all her pics she looks like she's having so much fun.


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Watch Paisley grow up!!*

Finally some nice spring weather!







Finally got some pictures of her parents from her parent's owner.
He said that dad was actually 3/4 English Mastiff and 1/4 Pit, and mom was Pitbull, and either Jack Russel OR Min Pin.
Mom: 
Dad:


----------

